

Ask HN: a good book on start-up fundraising? - uno_ru

Looking for a good book that covers various aspects/stages in the funding process. any recommendations?
======
ilamont
Venture Deals, by Brad Feld and Jason Mendelson. The full title is "Venture
Deals: Be Smarter Than Your Lawyer and Venture Capitalist." It's aimed at
founders who have little understanding of the processes, players, and terms in
a funding round. It's definitely worth the $30 cost.

~~~
uno_ru
hey thanks a lot !

------
revorad
Pitching Hacks: How to pitch investors by Naval and Nivi of AngelList -
<http://venturehacks.com/pitching>

Venture Deals: Be Smarter than Your Lawyer and Your Venture Capitalist by Brad
Feld and Jason Mendelson -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0470929820/ref=as_li_tf_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0470929820/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=pretgrap-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0470929820)

~~~
uno_ru
thank u very much! this is really helpful :)

------
coryl
Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but its free so:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/55945011/An-Introduction-to-
Stock-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/55945011/An-Introduction-to-Stock-
Options-for-the-Tech-Entrepreneur-or-Startup-Employee)

~~~
uno_ru
really appreciate it! it is definitely useful.

